# Gungahlin Pond - Monster Cod (Picture Finally) and More



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I headed out for a quick fish after work and was planning a 5pm-6pm session, the last few days there has not been much happening up this way and even the Redfin weren't biting. At 5.50pm I felt a couple of taps on my squidgie rig and a quick jerk got the bugger hooked. The initial dissapearance of my line rather quickly made me think that I forgot to do up my drag which I do sometimes, no this was not the case...Hmmm this is interesting...So I attempted to reel some line in and whooska it was on. I could not gain any line on this big boy unfortunatley I was using light line and after about 20mins a small crowd had gathered around watching the event unfold...I was thinking please don't loose this one....On first sighting this thing was massive. I shouted to a few fellas that were hanging on the shore and said I don't think I can get it close enough to unhook it or land it. Anyway at 6.20pm I finally got the head of this thing in my net and supported the back to get it on the boat. I quickly paddled to shore got the hook out and realised I did't have a camera...Oh no...Luckily a few people in the crowd took photos on their phones and got my email address and A young man also gave me his disposable camera as he had not taken any photos yet (which I thought as great, seeing as they had just setup as I was about to leave).. So thanks especially to that guy, I hope the fishing gods smile on him..So after a few snaps I returned him to the water and after a while he took off back to his hiddy hole.....What a great day.....I thought this thing weighed around 15kg...but a couple of older guys there who were seasoned fisherman thought between 12 - 15kg...I don't care it was my first Cod.....

Photos will come as soon as I get the email from these guys or rattle off another 20 photos on this disposable and get them scanned....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You serious, wohooooo!

Lets get an estimate on length, then the weight will come next.

One metre? Under a metre? If it really was that big next discussion will be on handling technique!

Nice one man, I want photos!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah A metre at least. I got home and rang the missus' old man and I reckon I have handled it wrong....I used lip grips and my other hand to support it when I lifted it up ie...only really had it on its side rather than hanging from the lip grips. But he said that lip grips can damage their jaw stucture further down their in their throat. I really wasn't sure, hope I didn't do to much damage. It did swim off at least

What is the correct technique for handling them??????


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Mate that is bloody AWESOME!! :shock: Great fish, I love it when those little 1 hour sessions come good like that! 
You must be absolutely stoked. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Only one way to handle a big Cod, in the water at all times...

Still props if it swam away, my rule of thumb is an environet is ok until a length of 70cm ( A size I have never achived mind you ) but lip grips or a gloved thumb are ok if fish is kept in the water at all times. I cant comment on how to get to the shoreline with one of these but to give you an indication a metre plus fish would be upwards of 20kg that deserves to never, ever be removed from the water. I am sure you did the right thing if it swam away, dont suspend the fish, dont damage the jaw or slime and release as early as able to avoid the stress Murray Cod cant cope with well.

I would reccomend a minimum of 8lb braid, 12lb leader and an optimum of 20lb braid, 30lb leader ( With the latter used when specifically targeting them ). A bycatch is a bycatch and trust me, 8lb will help keep the fight length down to a minimum which is what is required when releasing Cod. Hope this helps mate, just some things to keep in mind next time you hook anything native with such gusto. A knotless net like an Environet will do the job but keep the fish in the water for photos, if I manage one that big I will climb in with the sucker if someone can get a photo. If not, a picture alongside the yak while in the water would be good enough, a fish of a lifetime deserves to live a lifetime.

Well done man, I want piccies!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I had the environet, but did have it out of the water. Yeah I have been checking my emails every 2 mins waiting for the photos...Hope he comes through. I will be taking my camera with me from now on for sure...Thanks for the tips....might see if I can get his mate in the next few days


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like the fish of a life time! And caught in an hour. Outstanding!

Can't wait for the piccies!


----------



## revoyakker (Feb 26, 2008)

All hail FishWhisperer, legend of Gungahlin Pond!

Well done on your first cod. It sounds like you'll be hard pressed to beat it in a hurry. It also sounds like we'll all be hard pressed to beat it in a hurry. :shock: Except the renowned Mr Pescado, who is probably hatching a plan for another trip to Googong with a 1.2m ruler tucked into the cockpit of his kayak... 8)

RY


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

As I mentioned I have been sitting on the email waiting for this guy to send through the photos....I thought I would just go put the kayak away and realised that I left my environet in the water near the sure....A quick 2km jog to find the guys from before still fishing for a cod...Just the one Redfin for them. I asked if they had seen the net and one of the guys said he saw it in the water but it was too far out to get....Seeing as I had trackies on and thats it ,old mate went out and got it for me......Must have left it there in all my excitement, anyway glad I didn't have to buy another one. He sent the photo to all his mates phones and they all reckon over 15kg...I am off soon so might have to wait till tomorrow to post photos....

Cheers....


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I found this it will help me next time....Feel a bit guilty taking out of the water now....

PIRSA Fisheries has also asked recreational anglers to be wary of how they handle large cod during both the closure and at other times of the year. The capture and handling of large cod causes considerable stress to the fish and may result in its death.

Should anglers hook a large Murray cod, the best approach is to leave the fish in the water at all times, including if taking a photograph. The hook should be removed carefully and the fish allowed to swim away.

Other advice for the successful release of large Murray cod include:

using barbless hooks so fish can be released with a minimum of fuss and damage 
minimising long playing or landing times as this will exhaust the fish, increase stress levels and may result in delayed mortality 
minimising any handling of the fish. Handling fish can cause infection resulting from loss of scales or protective slime 
not lifting fish by the head, dragging them into the boat for photographs or lifting them where the body of the fish is unsupported.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

So good to catch such a specimen. Hope you get the picks eventually, if not for us at least for yourself. What a perfect day 

I guess we all hope the big lady lives.

Cheers mate for trying,
Pam


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

don't be too harsh on yourself fishwhisperer, not many people know how to handle fish straight away.
I've got some photo's of me with some absolute howlers from when I first turned 18. You wouldn't see me do that now mate!
At least you know now and you'll do the right thing.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Skips right man, you'll learn a heap from this one.

Congrats on the beast.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm no expert on handling fish to be released - and I have no idea of handling a Murray Cod correctly, but seeing the tips etc in this thread and then thinking of a certain Fishing Australia episode when numerous big cod were manhandled out of the water for lengthy periods by so called "experts", makes me think you have done a pretty good job of handling this cod in comparison Fishwhisperer and will certainly be better prepared next time ;-)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah I agree guys, please dont think I am being hard on you Fishy...

Since the big bad man left the forum I seem to have taken over the education bit, part of me is jealous you managed a fish so big on your first real Cod attempt but mainly I just wish everybody had some sort of stepping stone before they play with the big boys. Its an area known for big ones that hardly ever get caught, I have been bricked elsewhere by what I assume were similar specimens close to a dozen times now and each time I have been undergunned on light gear in deep water.

Me thinks the depth of Gunners saved you, were you close to the island or dam wall?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I was near the dam wall (chatting to a few guys who were fishing on it) ...I'll prob be there again Fri arvo trying again. (i'll take my own camera this time)

Funny thing is when I was taking photos another big cod came up through the weeds not far away.....The guys stayed there another 3hrs trying to get it with yabbies


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Cuda said:


> I'm no expert on handling fish to be released - and I have no idea of handling a Murray Cod correctly, but seeing the tips etc in this thread and then thinking of a certain Fishing Australia episode when numerous big cod were manhandled out of the water for lengthy periods by so called "experts", makes me think you have done a pretty good job of handling this cod in comparison Fishwhisperer and will certainly be better prepared next time ;-)


Yeah, but he's a deadset numpty.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

PICS MAN PICS

GO GO GO


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

He still hasn't sent them....Don't worry I am just as keen as you are (I have basically rung nearly everyone I know and now need the pics for extended bragging rights).....Checked the disposable camera the guy gave me yesterday and it has an expiry date of 12/2007 So i don't hold much hope for those photos....If I have not got them by tonight I will basically live down at the pond and wait to see them again.....


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Well done FW, keen to see the pics mate. With the water cooling the big girls are coming out to play ;-) Did you say that it was caught on a squidgie????

Without having seen the photos id say you have done a reasonable job on the handling. I tend to avoid nets for cod - lip grips/thumb in the mouth is much easier on them. Held in the water upright (most important) while getting the cam ready, lift her out of the water for a pic if you wish but always support that body. Bigger older fish are best left in water. Have a look at the fish in some of the gurus websites..nice white flanks and fins, not stressed, great handling practices means a healthy release. See some others around the place where the fish are really blushed (red fins etc) and you can tell they are stressed out from not being handled correctly - ie. left lying on their side in the water, kept out for extended periods of time, prolonged fights from light line etc.

IMO 8lb braid for cod is asking for trouble! 20lb main with 30lb leader for me....

Anyway, well done champ, you've given us all something to aim for!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah I was using 10lb mono and it took me way to long to get it in...I thought 8lb braid would be good but not that good...I was thinking of changing that lure over onto a larger rod with 20lb line and just using SP's for Redfin now. Yes I did use a squidge "slick rig" got her right in the lip and the large Redfin seem to like it but the small stuff seem to leave it alone. So I was a little surprised I only have 1 left in the packet but I will DEFINEATELY be getting some more, will know handling tips for next time though....Better I caught it than the guys down there...They wanted me to keep it and mount it. They said if they had caught it they would have kept it.......Anyway thanks for the tips will know for next time.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> Better I caught it than the guys down there...They wanted me to keep it and mount it. They said if they had caught it they would have kept it


Spot on. Hopefully the big girl will give you another crack at her in the near future.

Cod are just awesome fish. I don't know how anyone could bring themselves to kill one.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean...I really did feel bad all last night knowing I didn't handle it properly, especially thinking how old the poor thing was. I did go for a quick jog this morning to see if she was floating around on the surface ( maybe getting a little to concerned)....Anyway just hope this guys sends me the photo's starting to worry now. I might just take the disposable down tomorrow and get it done see if they turn out even though it still has 22 shots left.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

pescado said:


> IMO 8lb braid for cod is asking for trouble! 20lb main with 30lb leader for me....





paffoh said:


> I would reccomend a minimum of 8lb braid, 12lb leader and an optimum of 20lb braid, 30lb leader ( With the latter used when specifically targeting them ).


Reccomend for freshwater fishing in general, not everyone targets Cod you know! ;-)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > IMO 8lb braid for cod is asking for trouble! 20lb main with 30lb leader for me....
> ...


Is that a rig you would use for Yellow belly too???


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I use 8lb braid-10lb leader as a general fresh setup- it's good for Goldens and bass.

For reddies and trout I use 4lb braid-6lb leader.

If you're targeting cod, use no less than 20lb braid-20lb leader.


----------



## revoyakker (Feb 26, 2008)

Sometimes it's a hard call on what line strength to use. I have reels loaded with 6,8 and 20lb. I don't like using the 20lb in the clear, shallow water I normally fish, so compromise with the 8lb. The majority of the fish are under about 10lb where I fish most, so I take the risk. I have been bricked a couple of times, though. :shock:

Looking forward to the pics, they'll ease my nerves about tomorrow being April fools day. ;-)

BTW FishWhisperer: I wouldn't get too wound up about the fish handling issues. It sounds you did a decent job of it. Think of how much better your treatment was than that proposed by the meat fishos on the bank!

RY


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I saw his mate down there again this arvo and he assures me they will send the photos through tonight after their footy training.....I will be making another run at them again on Friday arvo with correct line, a camera and my new handling techniques....No doubt they will be nowhere to be seen.....Cheers


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

The guys never sent through the photos to my email, so i took another 22 photos around the house this morning on the disposable and dropped it in to Big W, when I went back to pick them up the lady behind the desk said that only 2 of the 24 photos showed anything and only 1 was readable....I said I was only interested in 1 photo and she said "It didn't happen to be a fish did it?".....My eyes lit up  ...you little ripper....Here is is my 1 photo I have from Gunna's pond...I'll be heading there again Friday arvo to get her brother if anyone is keen. I have it at 90cm ish got no idea of the weight maybe you guys can tell (she was a fatty though), so I was a bit off saying it was over a metre (I may have been a little excited)


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

My god man that is a beast, not a cod :shock: . Good work for the catch and even better for letting her swim away for another day


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done FW, great cod and good result! biggest I have seen from the pond!

Ash


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers guys,

I still have a smile on my face, especially now I have 1 photo to remember it by.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

jealous as dude,

awesome fish.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done that man!!!! Unbelievable effort for a first cod. The smaller the pond ....


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't believe that was from that pond! My boss lives around the corner from there and I did wonder if there were a few fish stokced there when I drove past. Nice story and the tension over the photo made the thread vgood reading!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Top effort


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

arpie said:


> Well done, FW - congrats on such a fine catch & how lucky was that, the only pic to work on the whole film??
> 
> Roberta


Yep you can imagine my face........It was the exact opposite of the face I had the night I caught it when I looked at the expiry date on the disposable camera it read 12/2007...Very lucky. Still can't believe the other guys didn't send me the photo's on their phones, oh well I see them fishing occasionally will have to have a quiet word to them......


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Just spent all Friday arvo on the lake again your right Koich, I have the bug now. was out for 4 hours without a catch except for one big nibble about the same place I got the last one....(about half way in to fishing) I heard a splash behind me, went to investigate and to my surprise I saw a Cod that be-littled the one I caught, I could not believe it. It was in about 5 ft of water and in a heap of weed. I didn't have a spinnerbait on me so I threw everything else at it for about an hour with no luck. I kept getting snagged up. Yet I could cruise up to it to the point where I could have nearly netted it without a trouble....Does anyone know of a good lure (needs to be surface) to get through these kind of weeds.....Big stringy things from bottom to surface, or are spinnner baits it..??


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's an awesome cod mate, well done


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

If your catching Cod,

Spooking Cod,

And stalking Cod,

Then you are doing wayyyy better than me ( Not hard BTW )!

No more tips for you! :lol:


----------



## powerslave (Sep 29, 2008)

great work mate good too see it still producing good fish !!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

powerslave said:


> great work mate good too see it still producing good fish !!


What kind of size is normal to pull out of LBG?????...I am guessing it has been flooded for a lot longer than Gungahlin so the sizes would be a lot bigger. I would be intersted to know....


----------

